# Welches Laptop 17 Zoll bis 600 euro.



## christian254 (27. Januar 2018)

Hallo. Ich brauche für die Meisterschule ein Laptop. Laut Dozent muss der nichts spezielles können er meint ein 500 bis 600 Euro Gerät reicht locker aus. Er empfiehlt nur ein Laptop mit 17 Zoll da wir dort SPS programmieren sollen und man sonst sehr viel am scrollen ist. Ich hatte mir bei Amazon eins ausgesucht. Wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören. DDS CAD werden wir auch benutzen. 
Lenovo Gaming Notebook #5504: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Januar 2018)

christian254 schrieb:


> Er empfiehlt nur ein Laptop mit 17 Zoll da wir dort SPS programmieren sollen und man sonst sehr viel am scrollen ist.


 Für  die SPS-Programmierung braucht man  einen 17 Zöller?

Sucht euch einen anderen Lehrer.

Den Lenovo kann man nehmen.
Mit "Gaming" ist da aber nichts.

Und ein 17 Zöller ist groß und schwer in der Ausbildung zum Mitschleppen.


----------



## christian254 (27. Januar 2018)

Der Dozent meinte halt nur das es auf einen 17 Zöller angenehmer ist da man dann nicht soviel scrollen muss. Spielen will ich damit eh nicht. Also ist der für den Preis Ok? Oder gibt es was besseres in der Preisklasse ?


----------



## Abductee (27. Januar 2018)

Du musst auf einem 13" 1920x1080 Display weniger viel scrollen wie auf einem 17"er mit 1600x900.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Januar 2018)

christian254 schrieb:


> . Also ist der für den Preis Ok?


Na klar.



christian254 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es was besseres in der Preisklasse ?


Na ja, 
Lenovo ist schon langlebig.

Mehr für's Geld gibt es fast nirgends.

Ein Acer könnte noch passen:
Acer Aspire 3 A315-51-59VZ Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
oder ein Asus:
ASUS VivoBook F556UQ-DM1256T blau Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## christian254 (28. Januar 2018)

Ich hätte den hier noch gefunden HP 17-ak049ng bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder der hier :
Lenovo 320-17AST bei notebooksbilliger.de

Was wäre denn vom AMD DAS Gegenstück zum Intel i5 ? Wie gesagt will aufjedenfall ein 17 zoll. Was die grafikleistung der hier vorgestellten Laptops ist weiß ich auch nicht was da besser ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Januar 2018)

christian254 schrieb:


> Ich hätte den hier noch gefunden HP 17-ak049ng bei notebooksbilliger.de


Laß den weg.
HP gibt nur *1 Jahr* Garantie!



christian254 schrieb:


> Oder der hier: Lenovo 320-17AST bei notebooksbilliger.de


Der E2-9000 ist ein sehr leistungsloses Teil.
Es macht keinen Spaß, damit zu arbeiten.



christian254 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn vom AMD DAS Gegenstück zum Intel i5 ?


Das gibt es nicht.

Ein i5 macht immer noch Lametta aus allen AMD-Mobile Prozessoren.

Nimm den ersten:
Lenovo Gaming Notebook #5504: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor , der paßt doch.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2018)

um +50€ bekommt man auch so was:
HP ProBook 450 G5, Core i5-7200U Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
700g leichter, SSD, höhere Auflösung und längere Akkulaufzeit.


----------



## amdahl (28. Januar 2018)

"viel scrollen" liegt wie schon erwähnt wurde an zu geringer Auflösung, nicht an der Displaydiagonale. Ein 17-Zöller mit 1600x900 Panel ist da keine Hilfe. Es sollte schon ein FullHD Panel sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Januar 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> um +50€ bekommt man auch so was:
> HP ProBook 450 G5, Core i5-7200U Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


Zu klein, zu teuer, HP ... .
Wenn man es mag.



amdahl schrieb:


> "viel scrollen" liegt wie schon erwähnt wurde an zu geringer Auflösung, nicht an der Displaydiagonale.


Das Scrollen hat doch mit der Programmierung fast nichts zu tun. 

Durch den SPS-Sourcecode komm ich mit den Kursortasten bestens durch.


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Zu klein, zu teuer, HP ... .
> Wenn man es mag.


Deine HP-Phobie hilft hier nicht weiter.
Die normalen Lenovos bewegen sich in der gleichen Consumerdreck-Sparte wie zum Beispiel die HP Pavillions.
Ein ProBook ist einem Elitebook ähnlicher als ein Lenovo E/L-Serie einem T-Modell.
Das 15" FullHD-Panel hat mehr Bildschirmfläche als dein empfohlener 17" Lenovo.


----------



## amdahl (28. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das Scrollen hat doch mit der Programmierung fast nichts zu tun.
> 
> Durch den SPS-Sourcecode komm ich mit den Kursortasten bestens durch.



 Scrollen ist hier Synonym bzw. Sammelbegriff für "es passt weniger auf den Bildschirm"
Ob man da jetzt mit einem Scrollrad, dem Trackpad oder den Pfeiltasten hin- und herscrollt ist nicht der Punkt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Januar 2018)

Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören über solchen  OT zu diskutieren?

Der TO wollte einen für SPS-Programmierung tauglichen Laptop mit 17 Zoll und bis 600 EUR haben.

Genau das erfüllt der Lenovo *.

*


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Is mir wurscht, was Du hier hineininterpretierst.
> Das ist einfach die Realität.



In meiner Realität bearbeite ich bei mir in der Firma deutlich mehr Reparaturen für teure Thinkpads als Elitebooks.
Von der Qualität der Consumersparte gruselt es mich da direkt.


----------



## christian254 (28. Januar 2018)

Also welche Marke der Laptop ist, ist mir völlig egal, bin da Markenoffen. Ich bin auch bereit 100€ mehr zu bezahlen wenn es dafür was deutlich besseres gibt. Ich habe mich nur seit locker 6-7 jahren nicht großartig mit Computern beschäftigt. Ich habe hier einen älteren Desktop PC von Aldi stehen von dem ich ins Internet gehe und meine mails checke. Mehr mache ich am PC normalerweise nicht. Ich spiele keine Spiele und nichts und ich will damit auch nicht anfangen. Welchen Laptop könnt ihr mir denn in 17 Zoll und Full HD Display empfehlen? Ich meine eine SSD als Systemplatte wäre auch nicht verkehrt aber im Grunde brauche ich das nicht.  und das Argument das ein 17 Zoll klobiger ist, kann ich auch Nachvollziehen aber das stört mich nicht. Hatte vorher auch schonmal einen 17 Zoll Laptop welcher aber schon lange defekt ist daher hab ich halt keinen mehr.
Also ich bin auch für ratschläge und Tipps für bessere 17 Zöller zu haben. Meinetwegen gebe ich auch 800 € aus wenn ich dann was deutlich besseres bekomme und die Marke ist mir auch egal hauptsache das teil läuft.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Januar 2018)

christian254 schrieb:


> Mehr mache ich am PC normalerweise nicht. Ich spiele keine Spiele und nichts und ich will damit auch nicht anfangen.


Du hast schon selber sehr zielsicher das geeignete Gerät gefunden.


----------



## christian254 (28. Januar 2018)

Ok halten wir fest der eingangs gepostete Lenovo ist in der Preisklasse gut. Was haltet ihr von dem Lenovo mit ssd und normaler Platte und Full hd Display? Lohnt sich der aufpreis? Lenovo V320-17 81AH0038GE bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder der Medion? MEDION AKOYA P7641 Notebook 17,3" Full HD IPS, Core i5-6200U, 8GB RAM, 1500GB HDD + 128GB SSD, GeForce 930M, Win10 bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## christian254 (29. Januar 2018)

Oder hier sogar mit dem i7 für 699 Euro. 
MEDION(R) AKOYA(R) P7645, Intel(R) Core™ i7-7500U, Windows 10 Home, 43,9 cm (17,3’’) FHD Display, 8 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD, Multimedia Notebook (B-Ware)


----------



## christian254 (29. Januar 2018)

Ich habe jetzt den medion bestellt, mit Rabatt für 689€

Technische Details

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-7500U Prozessor
OS: Windows 10 Home
Taktfrequenz: 2,7GHz
Grafik: NVIDIA® GeForce® 940MX
Arbeitsspeicher Kapazität: 8GB
Anzahl RAM-Steckplätze: 2
belegte RAM-Steckplätze: 1
SSD Kapazität: 128GB
Festplattenkapazität: 1.000GB
Bildschirmdiagonale: 43,9 cm (17,3")
Touchscreen: Nein
Seitenverhältnis: 16:9
Auflösung: 1920x1080 Pixel
Bildschirmtyp: matte Oberfläche (non-glare)
LED Backlight: Ja
Grafikdetails:mit 2 GB Grafik Speicher

Optische Laufwerke:Multistandard-DVD-/CD-Brenner
mit DVD-RAM und Dual-Layer-Unterstützung

Sound:High-Definition-Audio mit 2 Lautsprechern, 
Dolby Audio™ Premium zertifiziert

Sonstiges:
Multikartenleser für SD-/ SDHC-/SDXC-Speicherkarten _
(Speicherkarten nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten)_
Integrierte Full HD Webcam und Mikrofon


----------



## amdahl (29. Januar 2018)

Da hätte ich ehrlich gesagt noch 100€ drauf gelegt und mir einen mit aktuellem Vierkerner und MX150 geholt
Sorry für die späte Einsicht.


----------



## Riko12 (1. Februar 2018)

17 Zoll und nur 600 Euro. Da kann man leider nicht viel erwarten. Medion bietet hier vielleicht was passendes.


----------

